
Shotput Ventures 2.0 - ivey
http://www.shotputventures.com/shotput-ventures-2.0
======
The_Dominion
What does this mean for those of us who have applied for this summer?

~~~
sanjayparekh
really, no _important_ change. but we will add companies going forward as they
apply. so their 3 months runs at a different time than people during the
summer.

that said, we are doing away with weekly dinners and some other stuff so we
can concentrate on things that will add and create more value for our
companies.

~~~
The_Dominion
Would it be advantageous to then re-apply with the companies as they progress?
For example our company has changed in marketing strategy and monetization
since we have applied. If this is the case, would it be better to meet in
person or just send another application.

~~~
sanjayparekh
Your call. For companies that are on the cusp of being interesting to us,
we're going to start providing advice in the form of "we think you should do
X, Y, and Z and then come back and talk with us". That doesn't mean you have
to follow our advice but it'll serve as a guide as to what may get you to the
point that we think it's a no brainer for us.

Oh yeah, new apps are not up yet - will be in the near future though.

~~~
The_Dominion
Thank you for the quick replies. Hopefully this helps out other shotputers
with the same questions.

------
shotputterers
<http://shotputterers.com>

